
Mathematical gift wrapping [video] - jamessun
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NwmHHLdDBSA
======
strttn
I'm always really impressed by the "Japanese" diagonal wrapping technique.

Professional at work:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1qi8ZXUH_wY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1qi8ZXUH_wY)

Technique explanation:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQM8KKP-3Oo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQM8KKP-3Oo)

------
LoSboccacc
here's the real hard one, the cylinder, wrap it around like this aaaaaaaand
skip!

we'll never know how to close cylinders sides I guess

(ok isn't hard but annoying as hell
[https://youtu.be/dH_gpSfaA6E?t=1m55s](https://youtu.be/dH_gpSfaA6E?t=1m55s) )

------
chestervonwinch
Neat. I wonder how this problem could be better posed mathematically. Minimize
both the number of folds and surface area of wrapping used subject to the
constraint the surface of the gift is completely covered? Yikes. It seems like
predicting how a fold in the wrapping would affect the available wrapping left
to cover the gift would be difficult.

~~~
Someone
That would be a research subject in the mathematics of origami.

That field is fairly advanced (See for example
[http://www.langorigami.com/science/science.php](http://www.langorigami.com/science/science.php)),
but I am not aware of people studying 'boxes'.

------
deckar01
I wrapped some presents last night that did not turn out great. Measuring the
paper to minimize overlap makes a pretty big aesthetic difference.

